# Waiting for kits (final update)



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I couldn't sleep so I went to check on my expectant bunnies on more time and noticed that one of them was very busy making a nest.  This is her first time so I am trying not to get too excited, I am already probably more excited than I should be for a first time mum but just seeing her making a nest has got to be a good sign right? I mean, if she didn't plan to raise these kits would she be gathering every scrap of hay in the pen and stuffing it in her nest?...Oh, did I mention she has turned her nose up at my nest box and is building it in the farthest corner of her pen, she is actually taking hay OUT of her perfectly nice nest box and moving it to some dingy corner that I can't reach  Not the best start but a start at the very least, Its frustrating but at least something is happening. 

Oh well, however way this goes this is my official kit watch thread, if she is starting then the others won't be far behind. This way I will have a little moral support if things go badly or a few other people to share in the excitement if they go awesomely! haha  

Any who, good night...maybe...should I sleep? Not sure that I can now LOL

Edited to add: Looks like there is going to be a meteor shower tonight so being up at an ungodly hour will have a plus, but also read that first time mom's ofter make nests a week or two in advance  Haha, no clue what I'm going to do but she has made a really nice nest, it's huge and I'm more than a little impressed with it, I even went and put an extra bunch of hay in there to see what she would do. She took one look at it and attacked.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looking at the nest this morning I can see that she has pulled a little fur but her nesting frenzy seems to have fizzled out. I palpated and it seems that the kits might be bunched up around her middle, at least it is feeling tighter than normal there. Might be today, might be next week but at least she made a nest.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 17, 2012)

Still no kits but another of my does started pulling fur.  ...funnily enough she isn't making a nest like the other one did. :/


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 17, 2012)

What day is she on?

I had a first time mom kindle at midnight last night and five of six survived.  I'm trying not to get my hopes too up, but hopefully she does okay with the rest of motherhood.

Good luck.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not 100 % sure on her due date but I'm pretty sure it is this week, she could kindle tonight and I wouldn't be surprised. I just looked out my window and she is finally building her nest. It could really be tonight! 

That is awesome that you just had new kits! It is so hard not to get excited with new babies, but when they do pull through it is so awesome 

Finger crossed for you too!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 17, 2012)

YES! I just went out there and I can see one new little kit breathing and alive, momma is doing good so far. I won't have any pics for a bit, I want to give momma some time to settle down and adjust to her babies!  It is my oldest doe, so god willing she will do a good job. 


Edited to add: She had four I think, three are chinchilla like the mom I think, the other one is pink! LOL ...but one of the chinchilla ones died, looks like she ate it :/ I guess there must have something wrong with it or something


----------



## Prairiechick (Dec 17, 2012)

I haven't seen any of my does eat a kit, but if they have a difficult time with birthing one, they try pulling them out with their teeth and end up ripping them up that way.  However, in the wild, rabbits will eat their stillborn or dead young so that predators won't be attracted to the nest, so perhaps it was dead and that was what happened.
I hope you have good luck with the rest.  I just had two litters this weekend, but we lost the one litter even though momma pulled half her fur out for them.  They still just didn't keep warm and even with aid of putting the one survivor in my chicken incubator to re-warm it, it was too much for the little thing. 
I have a litter of Mini Rex and at least one more on the way and one Californian doe ready to kindle.  The fur it starting to fly around the rabbit cages.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 18, 2012)

Awww, sorry to hear that priarechick :/ Baby bunnies have got to be the most fragile critters around, even when everything goes right things can go wrong, but at least you and  momma tried their hardest for the little things.  

I just went out and checked the new momma, all the babies were nice an warm which was a surprise since this was one of the coldest nights we've had this week. (of course she would have choose that night to give birth  ). The doe that first started pulling fur pulled some more last night and started rebuilding her nest but still no babies  Maybe she will have them sometime today.

Thank you for the replies guys 

Edited to ad: I think you're right on it being an accident, I believe she might have gone a little over board eating the placenta and ended up eating her kit without realizing it. :/


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha, she just fed them! I was a little worried at first but now I feel like dancing. I know I know, they are just rabbits but still, I'm happy as anything for them. They have that fattest little tummies I have ever seen and are wiggling around like little jumping beans in the nest. I can even see where she recovered them. 

To believe, this was the doe that I had given up on, she is around three or four years old and never raised a kit in her life. I bred her three times during the summer and she never took. I was this close to moving her on in favor of a younger doe but always held off because when all was said and done she was a good rabbit. Then she goes and has a beautiful little litter on me and decides to be a good mom, I'm pleased as punch, all she needed was a chance.


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations!  We need pictures.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sure, I just got a few, but only of the mom's and the nests, I got one or two of babies in the nest but they came out kinda blurry. :/


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 18, 2012)

Here are the best ones I could take:

Misty and her nest






The clearest view I could get of the babies:





Powder aka Sandy with her nest, but no babies yet, maybe tonight though.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am officially done waiting for kits. 

Powder just gave birth about an hour ago, everybody is snuggled up in the nest and happy and healthy! Thank god 

I have no clue how many but I will wait for a few days before I count them. 


So far I know I have 7 new buns:

One black kit
2 white kits
4 dark colored kits (might be grey or chestnut)

Plus the litter of Powder's which I haven't gotten a good look at yet. 

A small but satisfying reward for months of work.  

Thanks for everybody who was reading along and especially to those who replied!


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats, and good luck with the fostering.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## nawma (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations on your new litters. I thought breeding rabbits would be so easy. Didn't have a clue how many factors play a part in success. Have all four of my NZ does bred. Hoping for success this time.


----------

